# Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Was hat der Titel zu bedeuten? - Video-Spekulation



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Was hat der Titel zu bedeuten? - Video-Spekulation* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Was hat der Titel zu bedeuten? - Video-Spekulation


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Januar 2017)

Solange Episode 9 auf deutsch nicht "The return of the last Jedi" und Episode 10 "The last Jedi - Civil War" heißt ist mir das ziemlich schnuppe


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. Januar 2017)

Gibt ja schon Gemunkel, dass beide Titel zusammen schon eine Botschaft bilden... the force awakens the last Jedi.

Für mich müssen sie mit Episode 8 zeigen, dass sie was neues machen und eine eigene Geschichte weiterentwickeln wollen, anstatt alte Episoden aufzuwärmen. Ein wiederverwertetes "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" wäre echt uncool.


----------



## TheSinner (26. Januar 2017)

Ich poste meinen Kommentar den ich anderswo zu dem Thema schrieb auch hier nochmal, nicht weil ich mich selbst gern reden hör, sondern weil er hier hoffentlich zur Diskussion etwas beibringen kann.

Dabei wäre es doch so einfach au deutsch die Spannung beibzubehalten und das ganz ohne den Titel zu ändern - denn "Star Wars Episode 8 - Der letzte Jedi" ist keinesfalls eindeutig. 

Moment mal, hat der Verfasser dieser Zeilen endgültig den Verstand verloren? Ja. Aber das eher am Rande. Vielmehr gab es auch schon im berühmt-berüchtigten Expanded Universe von Star Wars das "Ende der Jedi". Man könnte ja sogar behaupten dass die Jedi alle paar Jahrtausende mal am Ende sind.

Aber moment? Letzte Jedi? Mehrfach? Jupp. Aber dazu muss ich jetzt etwas tiefer in die Materie vordringen.

Es gab mindestens zwei Jediausrottungen in der Geschichte von Star Wars, eine davon ist hochoffiziell anerkannt (und dazu komm ich gleich), die Andere findet statt zur Zeit der Alten Republik und ist Teil des Plots rund um Revan (aka "Protagonist" aus den Star Wars Rollenspielen von BioWare). Dort starben die Jedi soweit aus dass es nur noch wenige hundert gab und selbst diese waren kurz vor der Vernichtung. Das ist zwar nicht mehr anerkannte Lore, wird es aber womöglich bald wieder werden wenn man den Gerüchten trauen darf.

Die zweite Ausrottung ist zentrales Plotelement der ursprünglichen Star Wars Trilogie, denn zu dem Zeitpunkt als Luke Skywalker Jedi wird, ist er einer der Letzten und nach Obi Wan's Tod ist er der letzte namentliche bekannte Jedi soweit ich mich entsinne. 

Erst durch Luke's Bemühungen nach dem Ende der originalen Trilogie (Achtung wir betreten jetzt wieder Non-Lore Gebiete, also Gebiete des Expanded Universe) reformiert dieser den Orden und begründet ihn damit neu. Er lockert dabei auch zufälligerweise ein paar Regelungen hinsichtlich Liebesbeziehungen innerhalb des Ordens aber hey, das war bestimmt purer Zufall.

Es ist also nicht so, als ob es jetzt plötzlich "den letzten Jedi" gibt. Den gabs schon die ganze Zeit und sein Name ist Luke Skywalker. Dass nun auch Andere möglicherweise Machtbegabungen zeigen etc. ist nicht gleichzusetzen damit dass diese auch Jedi sind, dazu gehört schließlich das Jeditraining. 

So gesehen glaube ich, dass der letzte Jedi nach wie vor Luke ist und Disney sich womöglich entschlossen hat eine der besten Plotideen des Expanded Universe (zumindest teilweise) umzusetzen - nämlich dass Luke den Orden reformiert / neu begründet / jemand Anderem zur Weiterführung überträgt bzw. eine neue Generation von Jedi prägt.

Damit wäre der Übergang auf ein nach allen Seiten offenem Franchise gemacht, Luke gewürdigt, seine Bedeutung zementiert, der letzte Jedi ein "ist ja nicht ganz unwahr"-Titel und letztendlich eben wieder alles offen für die nächssten Siebenhunderteinunddreißig Titel 

Nicht dass ich mich beklagen werd, ich bin durch und durch Star Wars Fan und solang die Filme die bisherige Qualität beibehalten kann ich kaum gespannter sein.


----------

